# GGAAHHH!!! HE'S HATCHED!!!! (pics)



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

I had been checking in for hours. Every time disappointed to find the same two eggs. I entered the loft 10 minutes ago... to an eggshell. It had a weird vein on it, I thought the baby didn't make it! So I lightly poked Clove in the wing, and she moved just enough for me to make out a moving, breathing squab. The block was loud with birdsong, but in the middle of this, I could hear *squeak* *squeak* *squeak* and every time *squeak* happened, Clove would get up and give some crop milk. By now I was crying! GAH!!! Tundra came up now, and for the first time I had ever seen, groomed Clove a little, and then took over the nest. He prodded the baby and egg, gently, so cute! I need to take the pics still. Thus begins the life of BabyII.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Congratulations, and welcome to pigeon parenthood. Enjoy the new life(s)! By all means let's see some pictures if you can get some without disturbing ma and pa too much.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

I'm on my phone at Starbucks right now, but I've finally got some crappy pics. The second one has hatched too! Oh they're so sweet!!! I hope the younger one (leap year lay day) is getting enough food, because BabyII is gettin big!


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

So much for pics...
:'(


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

what happened? so sorry to hear he / she didn't make it...


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Idk, humidity, salmonella (?), could be anything... either way, it took them both.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

so sorry to hear...


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

Oh, I am so sorry, I know how excited you were. It was just not meant to be.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There has to be something wrong for them to die. You need to find out what it is before letting any more hatch. If the parents are carrying something, you can medicate them.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

I think it might have been humidity, and the hay somehow got wet. Yes, before they hatched, I moved everything and replaced it with dry hay, but sometime, somehow, it got wet. I'm not letting anything hatch in there until I'm sure no ones dying again.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss. I know you were very excited being a new pijjie parent.

Does the hay have a musty smell to it? More than normal. Is it extremely dusty? Sometimes you can get hay that has gotten wet prior to you getting it. This can cause mold and other problems that can be harmful/fatal to birds. Please check the hay, smell it, check for discoloring, extreme dustiness, etc. If any of this is found, toss it and get new bedding. It might help to clean and disinfect the nest bowls, nest boxes, etc.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> There has to be something wrong for them to die. You need to find out what it is before letting any more hatch. If the parents are carrying something, you can medicate them.


Yes, I agree. I am not sure you should necessarily attribute it to the environment at this point. Granted, yes...both nests may have had problems...but I think there is enough writing on the wall to suggest you cease (at least for a while) allowing them to sit the real eggs. Too many variables at the moment and indeed, perhaps the adults are harboring something asymptomatically.

Nothing to panic about, and we know that your funds are very limited...but I would say at some point over the next 3 months you should have your Pigeons checked and a few basic tests run (blood, fecal).

I am sorry to hear this. You are a really good Pigeon Mom...I know this must be hard...


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

almondman said:


> Does the hay have a musty smell to it?
> If any of this is found, toss it and get new bedding. It might help to clean and disinfect the nest bowls, nest boxes, etc.


 It did. And I've already taken it all out and I'm not putting any back in. 
I asked my mom about checking them... she said we might if funds allow.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Getting rid of the hay and disinfecting the areas should help. It certainly won't hurt anything. You should keep checking bedding as you use it, and clean/disinfect as needed.

Please follow Jay3 and Jayes advice about the eggs, and blood and fecal testing when funds allow. Also, please keep a close eye on the parents for any sign of illness. Trouble breathing, change in the stool, eating/drinking changes, behavior changes, etc.

It is alway hard to loose any birds, but especially babies. But please don't get discouraged. Things will turn around.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Because they were able to hatch and did survive for a week this could be the adults passing on canker. here is some info.

"Trichomoniasis (Canker)


Trichomoniasis occurs in pigeon flocks worldwide. It is especially feared as a rearing disease with severe losses. 


Pathogen:
Trichomonas gallinae is a monocellular, motile flagellate. Nearly all pigeons are carriers of trichomonads, which live in the mucosa of the beak and throat, the gullet and the crop. Infected pigeons excrete the parasites in saliva and faeces. Adult pigeons infect the young when feeding crop milk. 


Symptoms of the disease:
In adult pigeons and fledglings, there is a noticable decrease in vitality, reluctance to fly, diarrhoea and a reddening of the throat. As the infection progresses, "yellow buttons" appear on the palatal mucosa, developing into caseous yellow deposits (canker). Do not detach the deposits due to risk of bleeding.
Nestlings develop an umbilical infection and an abscess is formed which can spread to the internal organs. At 10-14 days of age, pungent-smelling liquid droppings and the first signs of retarded growth are observed, with the nestlings constantly squeaking for food. 


Recognition of the disease:
Trichomonads are demonstrated microscopically in moist smears from the pharyngeal or crop mucosa of a living or recently killed pigeon. In a cadaver, it is possible to demonstrate the pathogen for up to 20 hours after death. "


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Salmonella can cause them to die after a few days also.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

@spiritwings Not a week, two days. 
@jay3 yeah, that's my second guess


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

If the parents are indeed carrier of Salmonella, a course of Baytril for at least 14 days should clear them. However, the damp hay sounds like a big concern IMHO. Cleaning that out, making sure the loft is dry and well ventilated inside, making sure that your birds have access to fresh air and sunshine, access to good grit and fresh water and a good seed mixture will go a long way to keeping them healthy. Unfortunately we have all lost youngsters like these but you will have the opportunity again and you will be successful!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

November-X-Scourge said:


> @spiritwings Not a week, two days.
> @jay3 yeah, that's my second guess


oh I did not know as you posted on thet 17th and then again on the 24th to say they died..so thought it was a week. usually with salmonella they either die in the shell or while hatching.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Often with salmonella, they can live a few days, then die.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Often with salmonella, they can live a few days, then die.


they more often do not, if the salmonella is carried to them from the hen they usually do not make it out of the shell.. if they live for a few days then it is a squab death or nestling mortality which has a different diagnosis that I noticed, which is canker and strep (Streptococcus infection, Trichomoniasis ) It is listed that way on the chevita site, but really the point is really useless, as he needs to get the pair tested properly..for all diseases.


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

i've also lost one pair of squab becoz of diarrhea .....they were my 2nd hatch......i know how u feel...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

. Youngsters fading away, going light, not growing like they should can be signs of an infection with Salmonella, Paratyphus.

http://www.pigeonmania.com/salmonella-paratyphoid-in-pigeons/



Also says that babies can die in ova or during their first few days.
http://www.internationalmodenaclub.com/The Doctors Corner/diagnosis.htm#Salmonellosis (paratyphoid)


----------



## Sonorgirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Im so sorry to hear that...I know you did your best. My thoughts are with you.


----------

